# Setting up a tank with SMS when do I include fertz?



## Blackstar65 (Sep 16, 2008)

I read the sticky on setting up a tank with SMS and have a question about the fertz. Should I include a layer of dry DIY fertz after the layer a of peat and mulm? The dry DIY fertz I plan to use are:
For Traces - use Flourish - 10mls 2x week
For Nitrate (N) - use (KNO3), such as Spectracide Stump Remover, Salt Petre, Green Light Stump Remover, Grant's Stump Remover
For Phosphate (P) - use Fleet Enema (KH2PO4) - 3 or 4 drops after water change. Test at mid week and if under .5ppm dose again to reach 1.0ppm.
For Potassium (K) - use No-Salt / Nu-Salt (KCL) - 1/4 tsp. per 20 gals. after water change. Or you can mix a stock solution and keep in the refrigerator. Mix 1tbsp. K2SO4 with tap water in a 300ml bottle. Shake WELL until dissolved and dose 10ml 2x week in a tank of 30 gal. and over and 1x week in a tank smaller than 30 gal.

Should Haves - Micronutrients
For Magnesium - use Epsom Salt
For Iron - use Flourish Iron - 5mls per 20 gals. 2x week
For Carbon - use Flourish Excel &/or CO2 injection (DIY or pressurized)

I got the idea from this: http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12585

Also could the crud from in the hoses on my magnum 350 be considered mulm?


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

No usually you wait until the tank if fully cycled and then add the fertz to the water column.

And no that's not mulm.

- Brad


----------

